# Solved: IE "times out" after 4 to 5 minutes, have to re-start to gain more time.



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Upgrade using Full OEM CD /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=D:\WIN98 /IE /NF /IZ /IS /IQ /IT /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2800.1106
Uptime: 0:00:08:30
Normal mode

AuthenticAMD AMD Duron(tm) processor 
152MB RAM
90% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (2554MB free)
Available space on drive C: 2554MB of 4110MB (FAT32)

*** I run the " Tango " ( Stinger/Adaware/spybot S&D)

*** Ok...here goes  My IE "times out" after being on-line for only 4 to 5 minutes. I am still "on-line" and can access Yahoo and AOL IM's with no interruptions or troubles. However, after the initial 4 to 5 minutes of browseing, I can no longer access any web pages. I receive the "Page cannot be displayed" error/message screen below:

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
If your Network Administrator has enabled it, Microsoft Windows can examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings.
If you would like Windows to try and discover them, 
click Detect Network Settings 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link.

Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer

*** In order to return to browseing, I have to re-start my computer and again get a 4 to 5 minute session. This can go on forever....... I have run all the spycheckers (tango) and nothing seems to pop up...no "bugs"...nothing. If I am logged into Yahoo games (Euchre) I can play allllllll night long if I want with no trouble as long as I do not leave the "game room" If I do I get the "page cannot be displayed" error and have to re-start again. I had this happen to me once before about a year ago and no one seemed to be able to help me with this. Then after about 3 weeks and losing some hair, I ended up fixing my problem.......trouble is, I can't recall how/what I did to fix it....LOLOLOL  If I recall correctly, it was something very simple !!! I am also including my last Hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:26:18 AM, on 1/26/07
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS.000\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch200.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by ZDNet
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS.000\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS.000\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS.000\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS.000\web\related.htm

*** I do not have the cd of my Win98 anymore, so I am unable to try reinstalling. I have also tried uninstalling/reinstalling TCPI/IP through my ISP support team by enabling DNS to no avail. They too, seem to be at a loss as to what my problem may be. Please help if you can  !!! Thanking you, in advance, for help anyone may have 

*** [email protected]


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
You need to have an Anti-virus program running in the background. [Stinger does not]
Run an online virus scan.
http://housecall.trendmicro.com
D/load Avg. http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2

In IE>tools>internet options>General tab.
Clear cookies>temp files>history.
Security and Privacy>click Default.
Advanced>tick..Do not save encrypted page to disk.
Programs>reset Web settings.

Your Win 98 should have been installed in C:\windows\system
Not C:\windows.000\system
Adding more Ram would help.
Let us know if running online virus scan helps.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I did the on-line virus scan and it turned up absolutely nothing. How can or do I put the Windows 98 on C:\windows\system instead of the C:\windows.000\system ??? I still am getting the limited amount of browseing time before I have to restart for another 4 to 5 minutes...

As for the AVG...I had it on my computer once before and had nothing but problems with it. For that reason, I'd rather not go down that road again consdiering I'm having enough trouble already


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you tried to repair I E 6? Go to start then run and copy then paste the following in the run box.....see if you can get the repair option.....do not uninstall.

rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE6Maintenance "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I did the IE repair (yet again) and still have the same trouble as in the beginning. Have to restart to gain more time to web sites...  Does anyone else know why or how my Win 98 was installed to the C:\windows.000\system instead of to C:\windows\system and how do I correct this ? Any help at all is greatly appreciayed  Thanks !!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Im sorry I did nt see that you had tried the repair. Perhaps you could tell us everything you have tried.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check suggestions at.
http://inetexplorer.mvps.org/answers/16.html
Unless you reinstall your Win98 will have to stay in C:\Windows.000\system
Not having an Anti-virus program running in the background will only add to you problem.
Avg not the only Av out there.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok, well... This all started after I originally was "cleaning out" my system. I tend to think I know more than I actually do, as far as computers go, lol  It started with me getting a screen saying IExplorer has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. This would happen upon starting up the computer....everything would "load" fine until it got to my desktop. Then all I would get is a blank screen with the error message that Explorer has caused a error in page fault...module something or other. I couldn't even get on to see my icons or anything at all. So I....thinking I am smart...decided to "fix" this myself. I tried to restore an older IE by starting through hitting F8 and changing a few things. 
I went to step by step confirmation to load everything. That didn't work, I tried safe mode, didn't work. I tried command prompt and that is where I ended up "fixing" the IE problem. I typed in scanreg and did a scan and saved it. It said it may have been corrupted and wanted me to restore an older IE which I did. The trouble seemed fixed. I restarted and all was fine...except it was very strange old settings...fonts, color, settings, etc. I tried to change all of that by going into control panel and display settings....nothing worked. I made it worse. Sooooooo...I went back and decided to pick ANOTHER IE that was saved in the scanreg F8 screen thing...I restored that version and that must have been the one I was having the same type of trouble I am having now. This is when my "timing out" all started. I tried to go back and restore the other one from before and all that was there was the recent versions I did/had...nothing older. So...my problem is now that I have the old IE saved scanreg that gave me trouble about a year ago. I can't recall what I did to correct it either. It was something very simple...but extremely frustrating. I have tried the IE repair and all I have mentioned b4:

*** Ok...here goes My IE "times out" after being on-line for only 4 to 5 minutes. I am still "on-line" and can access Yahoo and AOL IM's with no interruptions or troubles. However, after the initial 4 to 5 minutes of browseing, I can no longer access any web pages. I receive the "Page cannot be displayed" error/message screen below:
The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

*** In order to return to browseing, I have to re-start my computer and again get a 4 to 5 minute session. This can go on forever....... I have run all the spycheckers (tango) and nothing seems to pop up...no "bugs"...nothing. If I am logged into Yahoo games (Euchre) I can play allllllll night long if I want with no trouble as long as I do not leave the "game room" If I do I get the "page cannot be displayed" error and have to re-start again. I had this happen to me once before about a year ago and no one seemed to be able to help me with this. Then after about 3 weeks and losing some hair, I ended up fixing my problem.......trouble is, I can't recall how/what I did to fix it....LOLOLOL If I recall correctly, it was something very simple !!! 
*** I do not have the cd of my Win98 anymore, so I am unable to try reinstalling. I have also tried uninstalling/reinstalling TCPI/IP through my ISP support team by enabling DNS to no avail. They too, seem to be at a loss as to what my problem may be. Please help if you can !!! Thanking you, in advance, for help anyone may have 

I did the on-line virus scan and it turned up absolutely nothing. How can or do I put the Windows 98 on C:\windows\system instead of the C:\windows.000\system ??? I still am getting the limited amount of browseing time before I have to restart for another 4 to 5 minutes...
As for the AVG...I had it on my computer once before and had nothing but problems with it. For that reason, I'd rather not go down that road again consdiering I'm having enough trouble already 

I did the IE repair (yet again) and still have the same trouble as in the beginning. Have to restart to gain more time to web sites... Does anyone else know why or how my Win 98 was installed to the C:\windows.000\system instead of to C:\windows\system and how do I correct this ? Any help at all is greatly appreciayed Thanks !!! 

So now, here I am...what to do next ? I would love to just ditch this, but I'm not in a position to just go buy a whole new computer. ( I have an 18 y/o daughter who is a senior...college this Fall....she's getting a laptop, nuff said !!!!) Any help at all is greatly appreciated 

I am back to square one..........where ever that may be ! ???????


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

BTW: blues_harp28 I can't open that page:

http://inetexplorer.mvps.org/answers/16.html

it just hangs like it is loading. I can go anywhere else...is it the right address?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The reason windows is in the 000 folder is because there has been an overinstall and 98 tries to create that folder which it did instead of overinstalling to the orginal 98 location.
Blues is right...without the 98cd your probably out of luck on that one.

However this should not be the cause of your browsing problem....I ll be thinking on it and maybe someone who has an idea will pop in and post it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you tried resetting your router? Have you tried another browser such as firefox and do you use incredimail?
*EDIT:*
I see you use netscape and aol also...what do they do?
Have you tried reinstalling AOL?


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep...been through netscape...mozilla...firefox...etc....does the same type of thing with all of them. It's funny that it happened again and still the same as the last time...no one knows how to fix it ! I knew I should have saved those papers a littleeeeee bit longer  I just recently threw them out, doing a double take at them, and thought....Nah I won't need this again  Ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you tried reinstalling AOL? Have you tried resetting your router? Also if your original problem was solved here it would still be here in your orginal screen name.

And try the link just below.
http://www.lhric.org/web/echalk/docs/timingout.pdf


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure I know how to reset my router....? I don't have aol for internet...just my daughter uses the aol instant messageing and that is working just fine, same as my yahoo instant messenger.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

And no...it was not through this site that I fixed it before...not that I recall. I tried to enter other emails addresses to see if I had a different username...but it didn't recognize any of them.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try the link just below.
http://www.lhric.org/web/echalk/docs/timingout.pdf


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

C:\archive is where it takes me when I enter the website you offered above...lol Not a site, but my archives. ??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

LOL the link is good,,,,you could try pasting it in an IE window,,,give me a sec and I will try to edit it into this post.

Take out the space after www,,,,then you can paste it in IE.

www .lhric.org/web/echalk/docs/timingout.pdf

btw it will view in acrobat as its a pdf file even though its a website.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I get an error message saying IE can not open this site...it is either invalid or cannot be found....


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You may need an adobe acrobat plugin for internet explorer...Give me a few minutes and I ll type the jest of whats there...although I do prefer the pictures.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

PICTURES...? lol it took me to my doc my pics....but they are pics of meeeee !!!! LOL


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

In this IE window click Tools at the top.
Click Internet options
Click Settings
Check for newer versions page click the radio button every visit to the page.
Click ok....then delete cookies,,,,delete files,,,,,These are temp internet files and cookies.
Click apply and ok
Close all IE windows....Reopen and surf for a while see how it does.
Im off to work...good luck.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Still stuck in the same old rut...times out after about 7 - 10 minutes...and no, I didn't gain more time....I just didn't correct the time amount after my initial posting. I have done just about everything and anything I can think of and I KNOW this was a simple fix the first time it happened to me. I just wish I hadn't tossed out those old papers before this


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try to reinstall IE6...you may get an error that its already installed. If you do just post what happened and we will work around it. Click below. Please note and post the error as accurately as possible. Be back in about an hour.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie6/downloads/critical/ie6sp1/default.mspx


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok did the install of IE It said I had the current version and components and recommended that I exit...but I reinstalled it. All went fine, but I still am having the same issues  After restarting, I receive about 7-10 minutes of "surfing" before I get the DNS/ page cannot be displayed error. I really do appreciate the help I have been getting....I am close to fdisk-ing this....lol


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Dang Im sorry,,,,dont fdisk it lol you have no cd of windows. Let me search around some more....are there any other issues you are having? Outlook perhaps?

What type of connection are you using? DSL....CABLE....or Dialup?


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a cd of WIN 98 that was burnt (burned?) lol, that my nephew gave me quite awhile back. I have tried to reinstall WIN from that, but it says that setup cannot continue due to a bad/corrupt cab file. Maybe that's how my win98 got into the C:\windows.000 files ???? Who knows...at this point I'm willing to try whatever it takes.  I restored my registry too...before all this started happening. I am assuming that is how I got the old problem back (timing out) due to restoring the bad registry that was still on here from before ??? I tried to go back and restore yet another version...but they are all the current ones now...none from before my troubles started.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You are probably right........Im only allowed to work with your present windows installation....im sorry.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Well...when I figure this out, I'll let you know what the fix was/is


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

oh I hav nt given up lol sooner or later it ll hit me....hang in there an smile. I just can t do the burnt (burned cd thing) we can get around it...believe me....I just gotta be smarter than I ve been.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't given up...I just am discouraged ....lol and maybe a lil pissed at myself for letting it happen again


----------



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

I am having the IDENTICAL PROBLEM. IE 6 times out after about 5 minutes and I have to reboot everytime before being able to browse. My OS is Windows ME. Everythiing was FINE until I tried to get rid of Symantec Systemworks - deleting Live Update manually after ad/remove programs and the uninstall on the Systemswork disk left Norton crap all over my hard drive.

Then, I tried to download the free Firewall that comes with Road Runner - EZ Trust Armor. The FIREWALL would not download at all - I got rid of all of that program and I am still having this timing out problem.

Can anyone help me??? Has anyone solved this problem.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't had any success at fixing mine yet....sorry to hear you, too, have this happening


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long to get back.

Click below and download a copy if fresh diagnose....its free for 30 days. Install the program then run IE till you get the error, then maximize freshdiagnose

In the freshdiagnose start window click "Network and Internet"

Then Click internet explorer.

In the left window start with Network Then click file at the top left and save it where you can find it....proceed down the left window repeating over and over until you have a file for each menu item in network and internet. Please post those text files here as attachments in a post. 
Skip Mail Accounts Please.

http://www.freshdevices.com/benchmark_software.html


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok...did what you said to and here are 5 of 13 files I saved for you...(this would only allow 5) and TYTYTY


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

next 5......


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

last 3... and TYTYTY again !!!!!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ty Sjajdld.....hopefully there will be something there I can spot.. give me some time to look it over, a few hours at least..hang in there

You should edit your post with the mail accounts in it. I really don t need that one and privacy is important...delete that file.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I found one that bothers me....and guess what...those settings will not show up on mine...



> Internet Settings
> This module contains information about your current internet settings.
> Enable Autodisconnect .................................... Yes


If you use dialup you may want to disable this feature.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/153965


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I appreciate you taking time to do all that work. I know it must have been a royal pain.....I did nt see anything other than the above setting. There is a flush command which sometimes works...I ll have to find it...I can t remember it right off the top of my head.
You can uninstall freshdiagnose....I was hoping lol...it does save time allowing us to see the settings instead of asking a million questions........You may want to edit your post above and delete mail accounts.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Also you can run hijack and have it fix the following...If you need detailed instructions please ask. I found the link below to help you flush....those instructions are good...please follow them.

If you think im just throwing out ideas you are right...I am. But Im throwing safe ones.

http://www.air-pipe.com/dns_flush.htm

O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YT.DLL (file missing)
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 2.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL\AOL TOOLBAR 2.0\AOLTB.DLL (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll (file missing)


----------



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm still having the same problem too. If it helps with diagnosis... my "timing out" started after a very messy uninstall of Norton Systemworks 2005 and the free Zone Alarm Firewall. Losing browing access like clockwork every 5 minutes - and have to reboot.

Bandit - any thoughts??? Very desperate here.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I sent a private message Cynthia


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I went to the airpipe site and did what it said...but didnt receive the "successful" message that it claimed should come up....plus I did this before through my ISP tech support and no..I do not have dial-up. I have speedstream ethernet DSL


----------



## flyer30ca (Feb 28, 2007)

I really dont mean to bud in on all bandits great work but I have read this long post and cant help but think somehow the problem relates to either the modem, or ethernet cable due to the fact that the connection keeps timing out. (intermittent connection) Are your modem lights solid? maybe you need to do a power cycle of the modem by unplugging the powercord from the wall and not the back of the modem ( maybe you already tried this) just giving my ideas. Maybe your ethernet cable is toast? Are you on a network???


----------



## flyer30ca (Feb 28, 2007)

sorry forgot to mention that after you unplug your modem leave it unplugged for at least 30 seconds then plug it back wait till the lights go solid then give it a try


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

You are correct in saying all of Bandit's great work, for he has done a lot for me. Thanks Bandit, very much !!! Unfortunately, my problem does not seem to be solvable through here. And yes, i have tried all you stated as well flyer, but thank you too for the help !!! I'm throwing in the towel on this. it's been way too frustrating this time around. I know it is a "simple" fix, as i have had this happen before to my computer. Unfortunately, i had recently cleaned out all of my old papers on computer fixes and tossed them all thinking..."Nah, won't happen again"


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

I have no idea how to edit my post, as bandit suggested....


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

One last thing though...I am, and have been, able to access my NYS Child Support Enforcement site at anyyyyyyyy time during all of this, as well as the messengers (yahoo & aol) I don't know if this means anything or not, but it shows a "counter" in the bottom left hand corner and every time I go to a different section of the NYS site, it re-starts @ 660 seconds..............but never kicks me offline....??? I can stay there indefinitely, same as with messengers. I apologize for all of the mess here....I'm not thirlled with all of this myself, and i do Thank You for all the help that I have received  Still  though


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I hope you will be around this weekend.....I am currently working on an easy way for you to change some registry settings.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Well... I have some "not-so-good" news for you then  I said I thought I knew way more than I actually do, and I attempted to do some "rearranging" of my own !! I used a site that was given me here... Sandi's Site and proceeded to change my Shell=Explorer.exe to Shell=Winfile.exe because I had restored an old registry which brought me back to my original problem before the "timing-out" which was IE error and a blank desktop. I was getting the Illegal Operations message with no icons present.......just my taskbar. I did the change above, Shell=Winfile.exe and upon restarting, Windows will no longer load. I also changed the Windows.000 to just Windows by deleting the "000"......who woulda thought it would mess it all up ??!!??!!  All I get when restarting now is a jump to the F8 screen with options for safe mode, etc as shown below:

Microsoft Windows 98 Startup Menu

1. Normal 2. Logged ( \BOOTLOG.TXT ) 3. Safe Mode 4. Step by Step Confirmation 5. Command Prompt Only and 6. Safe Mode Command Prompt only

Warning: Windows has detected a registry/configuration error. Choose, Command Prompt Only (5) and run SCANREG

I hit enter 5 and this comes up :

The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS.000\HIMEM.SYS
The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS.000\DBLBUFF.SYS
The following file is missing or corrupted: C:\WINDOWS.000\IFSHLP.SYS
The following file is missing or corrupted: COMMAND.COM

Type the name of the Command Intrepreter ( e.g., C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM )
C>

Soooooooooo, you see, I have messed this up even more..........I apologize to you because now I have wiped out all you helped with thus far....

Help ? Please ? Pretty Please...?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Today is my sisters bday...Im going to drive there and give her a card.....I ll be back this evening eastern time to help. I ll also need to install a hard drive with ME on it which is the closest thing I have to 98.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

2 things to try that are nt difficult. Get to a dos prompt C:\> and type
Scanreg /fix
A space after scanreg and hit enter.
If that does nt work type
Scandisk
Let us know.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, unfortunately, I got sick of messing with this. My brain has been fried and I know there was an easier fix to this...but, I was "offered" some "help" which I thought was a good idea and now, $ 60 later, I am up and running (not easily...I might add)  Now I have other issues...my graphics completely suck and I have spent the better part of today downloading updates for an even crappier version of Win98se. But I do Thank You for all of the help you have given me...I'm sure I will be back here before long now that I have a "new slate" to play with, LOL


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh and BTW....HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANDIT'S SISTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Awwwwwwwwww im so sorry I was nt better help......My sister is smiling...........many people forget how nice it is when strangers say hello and recognise the importance of a birthday! lol..when someone has the courtesy to just respect you a bit.just a little it helps make the world a nicer place....the things that make us friends in my opinion are smiles. Smiles are the best. Smiles are the best im sure of it.

Im impressed cause we did nt forget ..did we!  thanks


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok so now that I have completely messed this up and had to pay $$$ to get it corrected, lol...How do I/we close this post or mark it as finished.......?

EL FINITO !! ???


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to the top and select thread tools.


----------



## sjajdld (Jan 25, 2007)

Btw I'm having new issues since this was "fixed"...LOLOLOLOLOLOL Godddddddd help me please...before I toss this out the second floor window  Soo feel free to look me up and give me a hand at a new place on here for: No sound/vxd/dll (and whatever else) issues


----------



## foxfour (May 7, 2007)

This thread is a couple of months old now but if anyone want's another bite at the cherry I have exactly the same problem as sjajdld had. This dodgy computer is from a club I belong to and it has Windows 98. The computer wouldn't boot, not even into safe mode, and I eventually re-installed Win 98. This fixed the problem with not being able to boot and a few downloads later everything was OK except the timeout using a browser after about 5 minutes. You can still send and receive email OK and ping an address on the internet but after re-installing IE6 several times and even with a fresh install of Firefox, it still times out after about 5 minutes giving a "Page cannot be displayed message". I am connecting to the internet through a network card to a router and a DSL connection. I have an old Win 98 computer here to compare settings on and to be honest I am stuck now as I can't find anything in the network settings that is different. I would vape and re-install from scratch but the club I belong to has paid for some specialist software that is installed on the club machine and nobody knows who has the licence keys to re-intall that and we don't want to have to buy the product again at great expense.

All help appreciated.


----------



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Foxfour. I run Windows ME - and had the same "timing out" problems and solved it after much consternation and many many hours of Bandit's valuable imput... Here's what happened. All was fine until I uninstalled Norton Systemworks 2005 and the Free Zone Alarm Fire Wall. Then, the next time I went on the Internet - I would get timed out after about 5 mintues, have to reboot, etc... over and over again to gain more time. I eventually reinstalled Norton - when at my wit's end - and I still got the timing out problem. Then, it dawned on me that I should try reinstalling the Zone Alarm FireWall - and that did the trick - all was again right with the world.

So - if that helps at all - great. Might want to look at wether or not a firewall was uninstalled - that needs to be reinstalled - becuase there was some "pieces" of that program that obviously did not uninstall like it was supposed to for me.

Now of course - I am stuck with Zone Alarm until I buy a new computer - but that's okay - at least my connection is working again. Just goes to show how careful all of us need to be when installing software (free or not) and the long lasting effects they can have...

Cynthia


----------



## foxfour (May 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia. Very well done - you are on the button. After posting this yesterday I read through the whole thread again and something clicked with a mention of - you guessed it - Zone Alarm. When I re-installed Win 98 I was getting an error message from Zone Alarm, I tried re-installing it but got another error message, I tried un-installing it and got yet another error message. Not really needing Zone Alarm now because the PC sits behind the firewall in a router, I did a bad thing to stop the error messages. I deleted the Zone Alarm folder and edited the Windows registry entries that fire it up on startup. Yesterday I went back to the drawing board with Zone Alarm. I downloaded a free registry cleaner and used that to remove all the entries for Zone Alarm. I was then able to re-install Zone Alarm without any error messages and hey presto - IT CURED THE TIMEOUT PROBLEM. As an experiment I then did a proper un-install of Zone Alarm and the PC still works as it should without the timeout problem. As regards Zone Alarm, up to now I have found it to be a decent enough product. The problem I find though is not the program but some of the people who use it. When Zone Alarm presents a popup saying program "megadeath spyware" want's to acces the internet a lot of people don't even read the message they just click "yes" for everything because they don't understand what the message is telling them or can't be bothered and just want to get that annoying popup off their screen. This behaviour negates the whole point of having the firewall in the first place!

Anyway, a happy ending, if someone else with the same problem follows this thread to the end then they may have an answer. Many thanks to you folks who give up your free time to help others with their PC problems. All the best.

Foxfour.


----------



## Cynthia314 (Feb 21, 2007)

That's wonderful news Foxfour! I am so glad I could be of help - and that you were able to avoid all the crap I went through before solving the problem. 

Cynthia


----------

